# Mini-Rex or Netherland Dwarf



## TinyTotsSeramas

I have decided that after seeing and holding a friend's baby Velveteen Lops, that I want to relive an old childhood memory and give my daughter the chance to experiance more and have memories down the road that she can also pass on to her children.. So I want to start breeding Mini-Rex or Netherland Dwarf rabbits. I only want 1 pair since Im not going to go all gung ho on this.. What is there that I should know before I start looking into what I need? Which breed would be better to go into? I love the Mini-rex fur and how nice they are and the fact I use to have a mini-red buck when I was younger but I love how small Netherland Dwarfs (Im a sucker for small breeds of everything..) are but I heard they can be quite nippy..

What I know right now is
*males and females have to be separated until I want them to breed
*give the famale a nesting box a few weeks before she's ready to kit so she can fill the box with fur
*If need be and in the worse case situation, I can suppliment mom's milk with kitten formula

and thats basically it other then basic care (food, water, shelter).


----------



## TinyTotsSeramas

any help?


----------



## Ms. Research

First of all, Welcome to the Forum.  


If this was me, I would relive the dream with your daughter with a pair of mini-rexes.   I think, though the smaller bunnies are cute, a slightly bigger rabbit (4lbs) like the mini-rex will be a little better for your daughter to handle.  As you want for her to enjoy the same experience as you and learn what you learned, handling the rabbits are a big part of it.  I have to say I like the mini-rexes as well.  

Regarding what to know, sounds like you did a little bit of reading.  There's lots of info on the internet as well as a good "Rabbits for Dummies" book for guidelines.  Only thing I would suggest before you get your mating pair, is to look for a Rabbit Vet.  Will help if problems arise and also it's good to make sure your breeding stock is healthy or having a person with a trained eye look at your breeding stock to make sure all is well to pass on to your kits.  Or if your kits are a good prospect for future breeding stock.  

Taking it slow like you are.  One pair to start with.  See how it goes.  Wishing you all the luck reliving your dream and sharing memories with your daughter.  

K


----------



## brentr

I would suggest the mini-Rex as well.  I recently adopted a Netherland Dwarf doe, and she is nippy as you describe.  I haven't been overly impressed by her.  Granted, she is my first experience with the breed, but compared to my large meat rabbits, she is pyscho.  I think the mini-Rex is much more docile.  But again, I have no direct experience with the breed.  Love the rex fur, though.


----------



## TinyTotsSeramas

Thank you both! A friend of mine has actually led me to the Holland Lop that he is using with a mix of the Mini-Rex to get Velvateen lops! I am going to pick up a little Black Otter doe that is pedigreed from a breeder down the road on Friday. She was born in June of this year. The breeder also has NDs and also recommened either the Holland Lop or the Mini-Rex but since she doesnt have any Mini-Rexs available at the time I desided to go with the Holland Lop


----------



## Ms. Research

Good Luck.  Beautiful Holland Lop.  Your breeder is really up and up.  Hollands are better or easier to raise with children around than Netherlands.  They are not as high strung.  Can't wait to see your new Otter.


Wishing you luck with your new venture with your daughter.  All I can say, is work to get your bunnies trust.  That's the key.  

K


----------

